# Cracked mushroom replacement



## Pablosammy

Well, I took my Appartamento group head apart today and have found a crack beginning to propagate around the top of my ceramic mushroom. Stupidly, I've refitted it - I fully expect it to have broken off when I next try and disassemble it.

Has anyone replaced theirs with a chrome brass mushroom? I don't want to pay the best part of £100 for a ceramic replacement only for it to break again. Will a generic E61 mushroom fit, and does anyone know where is best to get one?


----------



## Rob1

https://www.lamacchinadelcaffe.com/gruppo-e-61.html

Scroll to the bottom.


----------



## MediumRoastSteam

Or, for over double the price...

https://www.bellabarista.co.uk/upper-chromium-plated-sleeve-mushroom.html


----------



## 9719

Give em a call to check if it fits although should be a standard part

https://www.bellabarista.co.uk/upper-chromium-plated-sleeve-mushroom.html


----------



## Pablosammy

Thanks guys. theespressoshop appear to do one as well, I'll ring around and ask directly. Cheers for your help.


----------



## Pablosammy

OK, I ordered one from the theespressoshop and found it to be cheaply made - lots of sharp edges, machining marks and flaking chrome. Looking at the product picture on BB, it looks as though that one will have a similar finish.

I'd really like one that matches the high quality finish of the Rocket part, as it is quite a prominent part, but I'm getting frustrated finding one... 😕


----------



## DavecUK

Here is an idea....buy the profitec flow control instead....

https://www.coffeeitalia.co.uk/profitec-e61-flow-control-device.html


----------



## Pablosammy

DavecUK said:


> Here is an idea....buy the profitec flow control instead....
> 
> https://www.coffeeitalia.co.uk/profitec-e61-flow-control-device.html


 Hmm... new toys are always tempting!


----------



## MediumRoastSteam

Pablosammy said:


> Hmm... new toys are always tempting!


 Apparently Rocket is back onto the Ceramic Mushrooms... because.... err... To quote the link below:



> All Rocket Espresso machines are now shipped with ceramic mushroom in the group head. *Ceramic mushrooms eliminate scale build up *and associated deterioration extending the life of the group.


 https://shop.rocket-espresso.com/products/ceramci-mushroom-for-e61-group-head?_pos=1&_sid=248ad1cad&_ss=r

I'd like to invite Rocket and show them my ceramic toilet cistern and prove them wrong.


----------



## El carajillo

MediumRoastSteam said:


> Apparently Rocket is back onto the Ceramic Mushrooms... because.... err... To quote the link below:
> 
> https://shop.rocket-espresso.com/products/ceramci-mushroom-for-e61-group-head?_pos=1&_sid=248ad1cad&_ss=r
> 
> I'd like to invite Rocket and show them my ceramic toilet cistern and prove them wrong.


 Where is it attached to you coffee machine, is this an add on


----------



## Doram

MediumRoastSteam said:


> I'd like to invite Rocket and show them my ceramic toilet cistern and prove them wrong.


 Have you tried cooling flushes? (sorry...)


----------



## Rob1

MediumRoastSteam said:


> Apparently Rocket is back onto the Ceramic Mushrooms... because.... err... To quote the link below:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All Rocket Espresso machines are now shipped with ceramic mushroom in the group head. *Ceramic mushrooms eliminate scale build up *and associated deterioration extending the life of the group.
> 
> 
> 
> I'd like to invite Rocket and show them my ceramic toilet cistern and prove them wrong.
Click to expand...

 I really don't know why companies make these claims and how they get away with it. They don't and can't affect scale build up. Scale may not adhere to ceramic as well as metals but scale is going to form in the pipes and boilers all the same and it will still form in the group if it is going to mushroom or no mushroom.


----------



## Ozzyjohn

The thing about mushrooms, they're kept in the dark and fed a load of . . .

Rocket's assertion re scale sounds like mushroom fodder to me.


----------



## MediumRoastSteam

Maybe they are Rocket Magic Mushrooms?


----------



## Pablosammy

MediumRoastSteam said:


> Apparently Rocket is back onto the Ceramic Mushrooms... because.... err... To quote the link below:
> 
> https://shop.rocket-espresso.com/products/ceramci-mushroom-for-e61-group-head?_pos=1&_sid=248ad1cad&_ss=r
> 
> I'd like to invite Rocket and show them my ceramic toilet cistern and prove them wrong.


 Is that where you put the toad stool?


----------



## TomSandn

Hey, what did you do in the end? how did you solve the problem? I would like to know because something like that bothers me


----------



## cuprajake

Just dont over tighten and they should be fine, if your worried. Its a good excuse to add flow control,

Lelit, coffee sensor, ecm or profitec all do them.


----------



## TomSandn

Ok. I had the guy come to my house and he has done what he needed to. Thanks


----------



## TomSandn

I had a problem with similar fuses. In my case, the fuses were working fine for some time. When the fuse broke, I called my friend, an electrician by profession. He found the fault quickly and recommended quality but cheap fuses made in China. He already had them with him, so I agreed to those fuses he suggested.
After a few days, I felt an intense headache. I went to the doctor, but he "got rid" of me with a box of pills.
I was convinced that my headache was related to the fuses that my friend had installed.
I then searched online and found medicinal mushrooms that completely removed my headache, and the Chinese fuses still work well.


----------



## Rob1

Spam has been well integrated. 10/10


----------

